# How much can you DB incline?



## quick01 (Aug 3, 2011)

Just wondering... How much can you guys dumbbell incline?
I'm trying to get there but I'm currently doing 95's x 10 reps.
Hopefully 100's x 10 in a week or two!
Thank god the gym goes to 125's so I got more room to grow.


----------



## Dannie (Aug 4, 2011)

Its far more important how quickly than how much


----------



## essential (Aug 4, 2011)

95's mmmh... hopefully 100's in a week or two? 

I assume we are talking kilos here?


----------



## letick (Aug 4, 2011)

He's a big ass bro if he's putting up 200+ lb dumbbells.


----------



## Gissurjon (Aug 4, 2011)

Video please


----------



## irish_2003 (Aug 4, 2011)

my gym only has 110's and i can get them 12 times, but it's very very difficult to balance in my small hands....i've preferred going back to smith inclines and then for db's inclined flyes which i'm up to 80's for 6-8 tough reps....you have to be very careful and lower them slowly though or risk injury


----------



## SuperLift (Aug 4, 2011)

Same - my gym is maxed out at 125 lb DB but I can get them 8-10 reps


----------



## buddhaluv (Aug 4, 2011)

100lbs. 8 times :'(


----------



## TwisT (Aug 4, 2011)

15 pounders, 13 times.


But in all seriousness, im loving all these e-lifts already rofl


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Aug 4, 2011)

My gym has dumbbells up to 200 pounds, which is nice.

Me, I can lift the 2.5 pound teal dumbbells 8 times!! LIGHT WEIGHT!!!


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 4, 2011)

110 for 12


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 4, 2011)

150s for 8


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 4, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> My gym has dumbbells up to 200 pounds, which is nice.
> 
> Me, I can lift the 2.5 pound teal dumbbells 8 times!! LIGHT WEIGHT!!!



Hell yeah. Gotta go hardcore with those pastel colored dumbells. 
Aint nothin but a brightly colored peanut


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Aug 4, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Hell yeah. Gotta go hardcore with those pastel colored dumbells.
> Aint nothin but a brightly colored peanut



Damn right!!!! Pastels, FTW!!!!


----------



## sassy69 (Aug 4, 2011)

My best was 85's for a set. I was golden if I could kick them up to setup.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Aug 4, 2011)

15x8 but i dont yell like most of you


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 4, 2011)

90's with good form. I could throw the 100's around but it wouldn't be pretty. I like to stick to lighter weight with incline DB exercises. Too easy to get hurt. I would much rather use a barbell. 

Incline flys straight fuck my shoulders up btw.


----------



## rocco0218 (Aug 4, 2011)

130x6


----------



## quick01 (Aug 4, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> My gym has dumbbells up to 200 pounds, which is nice.
> 
> Me, I can lift the 2.5 pound teal dumbbells 8 times!! LIGHT WEIGHT!!!



hell yes! you have a shit load of room to grow from 2.5's-200's hahaha.

I gotta find me a gym that goes that high, that fucking great.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Aug 4, 2011)

quick01 said:


> hell yes! you have a shit load of room to grow from 2.5's-200's hahaha.
> 
> I gotta find me a gym that goes that high, that fucking great.



And it's a family fitness place. No one really uses them, maybe a couple guys. But they are dust free cause the staff keeps the place spotless.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 4, 2011)

I miss going heavy, Rotator cuff injury has me severely crippled on strength in my right arm at the moment, Hoping a month or 2 of GH will help speed the healing time


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Aug 4, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> I miss going heavy, Rotator cuff injury has me severely crippled on strength in my right arm at the moment, Hoping a month or 2 of GH will help speed the healing time



Had surgery on mine in 2005, 8 months of rehab and taking care of it and it was as good as new. I can't flat bench what I used to because I get some pain, but I can incline more then before the injury.


----------



## quick01 (Aug 4, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> I miss going heavy, Rotator cuff injury has me severely crippled on strength in my right arm at the moment, Hoping a month or 2 of GH will help speed the healing time



I feel for ya brother, I miss going heavy on the bench...



Anabolic5150 said:


> Had surgery on mine in 2005, 8 months of rehab and taking care of it and it was as good as new. I can't flat bench what I used to because I get some pain, but I can incline more then before the injury.



Similar thing happened to me a year ago. Injured my shoulder and pec on bench and was out for a few months but for some reason I could incline and it never hurt. Been doing incline ever since with no problems, miss heavy weight on the bench though...


----------



## quick01 (Aug 4, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> My best was 85's for a set. I was golden if I could kick them up to setup.



Thats fuckin awesome  and yea I always use the knees to kick them into place, then we're doin work


----------



## pwloiacano (Aug 5, 2011)

Can you guys please tell me the angle incline that you use?  Is it a low one like 30 degrees, or a higher one like 45 degrees?  I keep getting mixed recommendations as to what angle to use???


----------



## essential (Aug 5, 2011)

I have just switched from 45 degree to 30 degree, definately feeling it more in the right places now, 45 degree was bringing in the shoulder too much for me


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Aug 5, 2011)

pwloiacano said:


> Can you guys please tell me the angle incline that you use?  Is it a low one like 30 degrees, or a higher one like 45 degrees?  I keep getting mixed recommendations as to what angle to use???



I don't know the angle, but what I do is as you incline the bench, I switch between the second and third pin placement. Does that make sense?


----------



## oufinny (Aug 5, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> My gym has dumbbells up to 200 pounds, which is nice.
> 
> Me, I can lift the 2.5 pound teal dumbbells 8 times!! LIGHT WEIGHT!!!



Same at mine, Metroflex Houston, though I am stuck at 105x8 as my max right now; damn shoulder is acting up some so my most recent is 85x10.  I feel like a pussy when I used to throw up 100 all the time!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Aug 5, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Same at mine, Metroflex Houston, though I am stuck at 105x8 as my max right now; damn shoulder is acting up some so my most recent is 85x10.  I feel like a pussy when I used to throw up 100 all the time!



I'd kill to have a MetroFlex here, kill I tell you. And there is no shame in training around an injury or tweak. As long as you are not making it worse.


----------



## pwloiacano (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks Anabolic.  Yes, that makes sense.  I usually do them on the #2 setting.  On the #3 setting, I definately feel it more in my shoulders.  But, is it still wise to do a higher angle at times for upper chest?  I guess what I am asking is does it make any difference going to #2 and #3 settings on the adjustable incline bench for variation in upper chest??


----------



## TampaSRT (Aug 5, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> My gym has dumbbells up to 200 pounds, which is nice.
> 
> Me, I can lift the 2.5 pound teal dumbbells 8 times!! LIGHT WEIGHT!!!


And when you are done I hope you slam them down, look around and say, that's right come get some!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Aug 5, 2011)

TampaSRT said:


> And when you are done I hope you slam them down, look around and say, that's right come get some!



I start by screaming "LIGHT WEIGHT", kick those bad boys into place, get my reps, slam em down and scream "you see that bitches, nuthin' but a peanut!!!".


----------



## yerg (Aug 5, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> I start by screaming "LIGHT WEIGHT", kick those bad boys into place, get my reps, slam em down and scream "you see that bitches, nuthin' but a peanut!!!".


 
YEP!! YEP!! notin but a peanut... I love that shit!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Aug 5, 2011)

yerg said:


> YEP!! YEP!! notin but a peanut... I love that shit!!!!!!!!!!!!



Love Ronnie's quotes, man was he a strong SOB.


----------



## bdeljoose (Aug 5, 2011)

I do 85lbs x 6 at 30 degrees. My shoulder joints cant keep up with my chest and arms. I am gear free right now.


----------



## quick01 (Aug 5, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Same at mine, Metroflex Houston, though I am stuck at 105x8 as my max right now; damn shoulder is acting up some so my most recent is 85x10.  I feel like a pussy when I used to throw up 100 all the time!



Wish we had a metroflex around here!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Aug 5, 2011)

pwloiacano said:


> Thanks Anabolic.  Yes, that makes sense.  I usually do them on the #2 setting.  On the #3 setting, I definately feel it more in my shoulders.  But, is it still wise to do a higher angle at times for upper chest?  I guess what I am asking is does it make any difference going to #2 and #3 settings on the adjustable incline bench for variation in upper chest??



When I use the #3 setting I go lighter, and try to get more stretch at the bottom. I do feel em more in the shoulders, but I think every 3-4 workouts using the steeper angle is good.


----------

